# Two kitties needing a forever home



## kittywits86 (Jun 14, 2014)

Hi I have two black female kittens that are 22 weeks old have had them for about a month now and love them to but they are just the sweetest little things and I'm really reluctant to rehome them unfortunately I just really don't have the time they need anymore as I and my partner are sarting a new job and they would have to be left home alone most of the day which is just really not fair I have three litter trays and food bowls their best blanket and thier bed and cat carrier that can go with them. These babies have to go together as they are very close sisters and love each others company please only reply if you can offer both a loving forever home as I have already failed to provide this for them and want them to have somewhat stable from now on. Both are black moggies .


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Is there really no way you can keep them? My boys are home alone 9 hours a day Monday - Friday as I work full time but they are completely fine with eachother and sleep all day! 
If you really feel they need rehoming then some nice photos will help.
Are they spayed and where abouts are you?


----------



## Kcabrera3 (Jul 27, 2014)

You should tell where are you...


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

As they have each other, they should be fine. It's only a kitten on its own who may be lonely or bored if left alone all day. They have each other to play with so should be fine if you leave plenty of toys around for them.


----------



## kittywits86 (Jun 14, 2014)

I'm near Nottingham he didn't think to put that oops I'm trying to arrange something so I can keep them as really don't want them to leave just the hours are very demanding and I feel they should get more love and attention than I can provide I had no idea life would turn like this when I got the really sucks. I have them both booked in next week to be spayed other than that they are all up to date I'll try and upload som pics in a moment.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

What hours will you and your OH be working out of interest?


----------



## kittywits86 (Jun 14, 2014)

I don't know if both attached but let's see


----------



## kittywits86 (Jun 14, 2014)

He's been a nurse for a while so he's often on 12hr shifts and I've just been offered a training position as a midwife a long time dream so the hours will be similar to his if not longer I heard some horror stories about traing midwifed and the hours they put in in all honesty it may work out fine with me keeping then I just don't want to be leaving them alone for such long periods it's really not fair


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Is it likely that you will both be on the same shifts? I doubt it therefore the cats won't be left for longer than mine? 
Providing they have plenty of toys, a tree perhaps, scratching post and comfy beds I don't really see a problem. It would be lovely if you could keep them 
If on occasions they are going to be left for 12 hours plus, do you have nice neighbours/friends/relatives that could pop in to check on them? If not, it might be worth looking into a cat sitter type service especially if it's only now and then.


----------



## nightkitten (Jun 15, 2012)

My cats are home alone sometimes for 12 hours plus and they are fine. They have each other to keep company, cuddle and play.

If you are out longer maybe invest in a timed feeder so they still have access to fresh food while you are out.

And I tell you one thing: Nothing is nicer to come home after a long day and to have some cats to cuddle 

Otherwise cats don't need us - it's us humans who need them!


----------

